# what does a "PLUM" colored homer look like



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i have a question, hopefully i am getting a few more homers next week or weekend  one of which i was told is a PLUM color, can anyone tell me or show me a picture of a homer in that color  i have never heard of that color before. thanks Donna


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are different colorations that people call plum. There are blues with heavy iridescense on the chest. Enough to where it looks kinda purpley all the time. Often called "plum-necked" Then there are slate blues that have a purple look to them (I've had one like that - kind of hard to explain. She was a check and quite dark - probably sooty or dirty too).
Then you have your slate ash-reds that have a darker ash color. They can look kinda purple. And the most common "plum" homer I've seen is a smokey (slate) blue indigo check. Also ash-red indigo slates.
Notice slate is pretty common here, LOL 

"Plum"
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoX5aK...uction/XcAPUserImages/7263-AU-08-JFL-BODY.jpg
"Plum-neck"

















Plum isn't an actual color, but rather what some people choose to call birds with a lot of purple shine.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks MaryofExeter, the people i am getting her from are sending me a picture  can't wait to see what she looks like..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice looking bird, but I'm old school on the race sheet that would be a dark check.
Dave


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the definition may cover several actual color patterns but here is one that I personally call "plum color" taken from Ron Huntley's excellent genetics discussions. also the term is covered on Tom Barnhart's page on color genetics.










http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

http://barnhartlofts.com/genetics.htm


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

got a picture of the hen i am getting and I LOVE HER


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's beautiful! She is an ash-red slate. Lgfout, that is a brown slate. Like I said, smokey seems to be a popular thing in "plums".


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

HORSEART4U....I have a hen just like that also, and I call her a PLUM SLATE..Alamo


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> She's beautiful! She is an ash-red slate. Lgfout, that is a brown slate. Like I said, sooty seems to be a popular thing in "plums".


Yes I agree a beautiful bird. actually closer to what I thought of as plum than the pic I posted but it was the only one I could find. hmmmm brown slate??? you know your colors


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you guys can call her plum slate, ash red slate, red bar, brown slate, i'll call her beautiful  now she needs a name...and i am hope to pair her with my red tiger grizzle that will be cool..


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I would say that "she is a whiter shade of plum" 

*Prunella*


The name Prunella is a baby girl name. The name Prunella comes from the French origin. In French The meaning of the name Prunella is: Color of plum.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

now to me she looks like she has white flights because they are lighter then the tail and i can't tell if she has a band on her tail yet either..


----------



## John gonsalves (Nov 7, 2010)

I breed what I know is plumbs they came off my fabres line that I've had since 1990 I bought a pair from a friend on Oahu who refused to sell them but money talks since then I've been known for my colors and they kick but also this yb season I got some crazy colors strawberrys plumb chocolates reds pencil plumb bars saddles you have to see it I can send you picks or look you tube under top flight lofts on the line fencing I have some on there but this birds look nothing like what you saw this is plus you will see and agree aloha John


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

John gonsalves said:


> I breed what I know is plumbs they came off my fabres line that I've had since 1990 I bought a pair from a friend on Oahu who refused to sell them but money talks since then I've been known for my colors and they kick but also this yb season I got some crazy colors strawberrys plumb chocolates reds pencil plumb bars saddles you have to see it I can send you picks or look you tube under top flight lofts on the line fencing I have some on there but this birds look nothing like what you saw this is plus you will see and agree aloha John


Welcome to PT John. You got some nice birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

horseart4u said:


> ok i have a question, hopefully i am getting a few more homers next week or weekend  one of which i was told is a PLUM color, can anyone tell me or show me a picture of a homer in that color  i have never heard of that color before. thanks Donna


*Hi Horseart,The Indigo modifier on a T-chech blue will give you a Plum colored bird. The trouble is that most people call many other type of colors Plum. I have homers and American show racers that are Plum,If I can get my son to take a picture, and show me how to post it. I will put one up , it may take a few days.* GEORGE


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi Horseart,The Indigo modifier on a T-chech blue will give you a Plum colored bird. The trouble is that most people call many other type of colors Plum. I have homers and American show racers that are Plum,If I can get my son to take a picture, and show me how to post it. I will put one up , it may take a few days.* GEORGE


thanks George that will be great, she is a alot darker then the pic here, she has molted out to a dark deep almost purpleish color.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> thanks George that will be great, she is a alot darker then the pic here, she has molted out to a dark deep almost purpleish color.



Sounds pretty. Can you post her pic?


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi Horseart,The Indigo modifier on a T-chech blue will give you a Plum colored bird. The trouble is that most people call many other type of colors Plum. I have homers and American show racers that are Plum,If I can get my son to take a picture, and show me how to post it. I will put one up , it may take a few days.* GEORGE


I have a couple of these T-chech with redish purple colors around the checks if this is what you are talking about. Will it have to be the male or female and what color to mate it with to produce the plum?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i will try to get some new pic's of her this tuesday when i am off


----------

